# still feeling colorful!! <3333



## fancyfacebeater (Dec 28, 2008)

MAC
Girl Friendly Paint Pot
Starsnrockets e/s
cranberry e/s
seedy pearl e/s
nylon e/s
fig1 e/s
smolder eye kohl 
black dazzle lash
brun e/s on brows
dervish l/l
myth l/s
 Fleur Delight lipglass
dollymix blush













*did this on a co worker at work*
MAC
Reflects Antiqued Gold
Fig1 e/s
Nehru e/s
Vellum e/s
Fascinating eye kohl















Last but not least my rainbow eyes!
my fave this week <3

i have no idea why ive never worn parfait amour but is my new fave!

UDPP
MAC
Parfait Amour e/s
Sharp e/s
electric eel e/s
aquadasiac e/s
nylon e/s
Pop Blue Dual edge
dazzleblack dazzlelash
#7lashes
Med Drk MSFN to contour
Fluer Power Blush
Cherish l/s
Sugarimmed Dazzleglass















and this was later on at work when i added some refects teal and it looked so much better! cant really see it tooo much here but i love this pic =]


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 28, 2008)

These are amazing looks! your gorgeous


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 28, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Khalia25 (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow Wow Wow!


----------



## Soeth23 (Dec 28, 2008)

Parfait amour is gorgeous but you make it look way better! Love them all.


----------



## Dice1233 (Dec 28, 2008)

These looks are fantastic!  I especially love the last one.


----------



## mochabean (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow! I love all the looks! The rainbow look is to die for!!!


----------



## zzoester (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, you are very talented and beautiful. I love all the looks but I'm really partial to the last. Especially how the colors match your tattoo!


----------



## joojoobss (Dec 28, 2008)

your soooo pretty! awesome looks


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Dec 28, 2008)

gorgeous makeup, so colourful! Parfait amour looks fantastic on you


----------



## A Ro (Dec 28, 2008)

All pretty but I LOVE that last one with all my heart!


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 28, 2008)

Amazing looks love the glitter!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 28, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## nunu (Dec 28, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## LP_x (Dec 28, 2008)

These are awesome!


----------



## itsjusstbeth (Dec 28, 2008)

That last look is amazing!! I'm dying to see a tutorial for it- absolutely the best parfait amour has ever looked =)


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## couturesista (Dec 28, 2008)

U brighten up my day! I luv them all, especially the last one. What lip combo is ur friend wearing in the last pic with u?


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 28, 2008)

I love the rainbow look and your hair is gorgeous


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zzoester* 

 
_Wow, you are very talented and beautiful. I love all the looks but I'm really partial to the last. Especially how the colors match your tattoo!_

 
hah i get that alot...its kinda hard not to match it to everything. Theres so many colors in there. =]


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_




_

 
<3333333333333333333333333


----------



## moonlit (Dec 28, 2008)

I love all the looks..the makeup is flawless!!!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_U brighten up my day! I luv them all, especially the last one. What lip combo is ur friend wearing in the last pic with u?_

 
aww youre a sweetie!
i believe she is wearing her FAVE stripdown lipliner and myth lipstick.


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks for all the love ladies!


----------



## n3crolust (Dec 28, 2008)

very niiiiiice. each and everyone. i love how the gold one you did on your coworker looks. did you just press on the gold glitter?


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## makeba (Dec 28, 2008)

i wish i could wear these colors. cherish l/s and sugarrimmed is sooo divine on you!!


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Dec 28, 2008)

*You are so pretty, and the looks are simply beautiful*


----------



## joey444 (Dec 28, 2008)

Love them all!


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 28, 2008)

both of these looks are AMAZING! and you're soooo gorgeous


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 28, 2008)

Love the purple eyes!!


----------



## couturesista (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fancyfacebeater* 

 
_aww youre a sweetie!
i believe she is wearing her FAVE stripdown lipliner and myth lipstick._

 
THANKS, I luv u even more!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Dec 28, 2008)

you're so funny! Parfait Amour is one of my favorites but that's how I felt about Satellite Dreams....it was like ummmm how come I don't use this every day?!


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 28, 2008)

I need seedy pearl and stars n rockets !! ur so amazing


----------



## JaneHorror (Dec 28, 2008)

Really gorgeous!!! And you're super pretty, nice tattoo


----------



## iLLdWeeb (Dec 28, 2008)

Gorgeous. I am gonna try all of them.


----------



## budafly_kisz (Dec 28, 2008)

Amazing!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Dec 28, 2008)

These are amazing looks!* love,love,love it!!!*


----------



## Sophie040 (Dec 28, 2008)

Fantastic and you are gorgeous!


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 28, 2008)

I always love your posts! So inspiring! :]


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 28, 2008)

I love the last picture! You are so pretty


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n3crolust* 

 
_very niiiiiice. each and everyone. i love how the gold one you did on your coworker looks. did you just press on the gold glitter?_

 
i used fix+ to dampen my brush and packed it on the lid.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 29, 2008)

oh man this girl is insane!!!! love it love ittttt


----------



## MissResha (Dec 29, 2008)

damn, thats hot!


----------



## noelsmom (Dec 29, 2008)

Your makeup looks gorgeous!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 29, 2008)

god i love your looks so much!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 29, 2008)

oh man i just love your looks they are so bright and so much funn


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Dec 29, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 29, 2008)

Insanely pretty and unique. I love each and every look and boy you know how to work the hell out of a nude lip!!!!


----------



## sweeteternity (Dec 29, 2008)

Very pretty, I like the look you did on your coworker - gives me more ideas about what to do with Reflects Antique Gold.

Also, I LOVE the look with the blue/purple/lime green, it's SO gorgeous.


----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 29, 2008)

i LOVE all your looks!! lovely as always!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweeteternity* 

 
_Very pretty, I like the look you did on your coworker - gives me more ideas about what to do with Reflects Antique Gold.

Also, I LOVE the look with the blue/purple/lime green, it's SO gorgeous._

 
thanks love! I love REF Ant Gold!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 29, 2008)

Amazing, as always


----------



## Jot (Dec 29, 2008)

so totally amazing


----------



## n_c (Dec 29, 2008)

You are amazingly talented!


----------



## DiztruKtion (Dec 29, 2008)

mmmmm I think i'm in love!
Those are amazing


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 1, 2009)

I love it! Love your brows Steph!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 1, 2009)

wow, HOLY SMOKES THAT WAS HOT!!!!!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 1, 2009)

Love The Second Look Of Yours. You Always Do A Good Job, So Creative!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Jan 1, 2009)

Have Mercy!!!


----------



## Choupinette28 (Jan 1, 2009)

I love all your looks, you're so wonderfull!!!


----------



## Lyssah (Jan 1, 2009)

I love your work  - you are so talented! I reallllllly like the first and last look!! You are beautiful!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow!  Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## Mac MaMa (Jan 2, 2009)

*You brightened up my day! Great work!*


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jan 2, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## AliVix1 (Jan 3, 2009)

you're amazing!!


----------



## kcphoto (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh I can totally see the effect of the Transparent Teal! Perfect addition.

Love the Antiqued Gold in the middle of those purples, too. You rock, lady!


----------

